

Is RAM Memory a Status Symbol? (1983) - Someone
http://www.atarimagazines.com/compute/issue36/110_Guest_Commentary_Is_RAM_Memory_A_Status_Symbol.php

======
msh
ha, I love this quote:

First, we may take it that a one megabyte RAM is not likely to be filled with
a BASIC or machine code program of anything near that length. The debugging
alone would take too long! This leaves us with other possibilities.

------
em3rgent0rdr
Reading this has me imagining just how fast programs would run nowadays if
they they were designed within the specifications of 80's hardware.

------
ky3
_We could have a vast range of help screens available for instantaneous recall
when in trouble._

Oh yes. 20 tabs open when hunky-dory. 120 when in trouble.

